# /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libintl.so.8" not found, required by "pg_config"



## LocalEtc (Feb 7, 2011)

I am running FreeBSD 8.1 and keep getting this message:


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libintl.so.8" not found, required by "pg_config"
```

Ultimately I am trying to install munin but it is dying on some perl package...  So I just reinstalled gettext and that didn't fix it.  Fun, fun!  The library is right there:


```
[localetc@sumac ~]$  locate libintl.so.8
/usr/local/lib/libintl.so.8
```

So pg_config is just not looking in the right place?  Any suggestions?


----------



## phoenix (Feb 7, 2011)

Are you sure it's there?  Running "locate" just queries a database, it doesn't look at the actual filesystem.  Do an "ls" for that specific file, and I bet it will come back with "doesn't exist".

By "reinstalling" gettext, you upgraded it, which installed libintl.so.*9*.

You will need to read the entries in /usr/ports/UPDATING regarding gettext updates, and follow the instructions in there to rebuild all your ports that use gettext.


----------



## LocalEtc (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you so much!  Is there an easy way to tell which installed ports depend on gettext?  I want to know what I am potentially breaking (this is a production machine)


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 8, 2011)

Use pkg_info(1) to get the exact package name, then use it again with the -R option:

```
% pkg_info -Ix gettext
gettext-0.18.1.1    GNU gettext package
p5-gettext-1.05_3   Message handling functions
% pkg_info -R gettext-0.18.1.1
(list of literally hundreds of ports omitted)
```


----------



## phoenix (Feb 8, 2011)

*-x* works with *-R*, so you can combine them into one command:
`$ pkg_info -Rx gettext`


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 8, 2011)

-x might match more than wanted, though:

```
% pkg_info -Rx gettext | wc -l
     220
% pkg_info -R gettext-0.18.1.1 | wc -l
     213
```


----------



## LocalEtc (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks guys!  still working on this... Interesting I just got caught in a portmaster loop when trying to update gettext:



```
===>>> The dependency for lang/php5
       seems to be handled by php5-spl-5.2.11

===>>> Launching child to update php5-spl-5.2.11 to php5-spl-5.3.4
	gettext-0.18.1.1 >> php5-extensions-1.3 >> php5-iconv-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 
>> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-
5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> 
php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-
5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> 
php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-
5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> 
php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-
5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> 
php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-
5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11 >> 
php5-spl-5.2.11 >> php5-spl-5.2.11

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/devel/php5-spl

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for devel/php5-spl in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/php5-spl from ports
```

over and over!  I am just going to deinstall devel/php5-spl because I don't use it but someone might care about this.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 9, 2011)

LocalEtc said:
			
		

> ```
> ===>>> Launching child to update php5-spl-[b]5.2[/b].11 to php5-spl-[b]5.3[/b].4
> ```



From /usr/ports/UPDATING:


> 20100409:
> AFFECTS: users of lang/php5
> AUTHOR: ale@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


----------

